# Got my Visa GRANT!



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hello Friends,

Just got call from my agent that I got the Visa Grant :clap2:. More details i will post when I collect my Grant Letter this evening.

Thanks to all my Friends on this forum.

Regards
Satpal


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

Heartiest Congratulations Satpal   :clap2:

pack your bags now......

Australia Calling.......



satpal123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got call from my agent that I got the Visa Grant :clap2:. More details i will post when I collect my Grant Letter this evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got call from my agent that I got the Visa Grant :clap2:. More details i will post when I collect my Grant Letter this evening.
> 
> ...


Hey Satpal... Congratulations buddy.. aab mera number bhi aa jayega...!

Regards,
Randhir Singh


----------



## erviren (Nov 29, 2009)

oye BALLE BALLE!!!!!!!


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Viren & Randhir Bhai ..... Balle Ballee Wooohhoo

Next is your turn Randhir Bhai...then its party time


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Thanks Viren & Randhir Bhai ..... Balle Ballee Wooohhoo
> 
> Next is your turn Randhir Bhai...then its party time


Sure.. I am keeping my eye 24 hours on DIAC status page :dizzy:... he he he..
celebrations for you Satpal... :dance::dance:


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

mr.india said:


> Sure.. I am keeping my eye 24 hours on DIAC status page :dizzy:... he he he..
> celebrations for you Satpal... :dance::dance:


:cheer2::cheer2::rockon::drum::bounce:

Now I will start hunting for jobs


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Congratulations man ..........Good luck for your next move


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

congratulations


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot Ozaspirant & Anjali... Hope u guys get your visa soon


----------



## Jiggi (Mar 25, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## subbaram81 (Oct 26, 2009)

Congratulations Satpal!! All The Best!!


----------



## mohit2903 (Jan 24, 2009)

heartest congrz!! all the best for new life....


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Got my letter from my agent so the Visa Grant date is 22-April-2010 and Initial Entry no later than 24th Dec 2010




satpal123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got call from my agent that I got the Visa Grant :clap2:. More details i will post when I collect my Grant Letter this evening.
> 
> ...


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Jiggi, subbaram81 and Mohit


----------



## ozsolz (Jul 10, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Got my letter from my agent so the Visa Grant date is 22-April-2010 and Initial Entry no later than 24th Dec 2010


Congrats Saptal...So when you plan to move. Did you started your job hunt.


----------



## aarav (Jul 14, 2009)

congrats satpal..


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

ozsolz said:


> Congrats Saptal...So when you plan to move. Did you started your job hunt.


I might move out after 2 months and my job hunt starts from now onwards


----------



## Wild Beast Of Borneo (Oct 13, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> i might move out after 2 months and my job hunt starts from now onwards :d



yo bro!! Congratulations.... Sorry i missed your msn message the other night.... My pc was on but i was away....

So now.... The real journey begins man!


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

aarav said:


> congrats satpal..


Thanks Aarav ....So any update on your application?


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Wild Beast Of Borneo said:


> yo bro!! Congratulations.... Sorry i missed your msn message the other night.... My pc was on but i was away....
> 
> So now.... The real journey begins man!


Thanks Man  ...Its alright I also thought that you must be away or out last night so no worries  

So Bro have you started job hunting yet?


----------



## balajiradhika (Jun 29, 2009)

satpal123 said:


> Thanks Viren & Randhir Bhai ..... Balle Ballee Wooohhoo
> 
> Next is your turn Randhir Bhai...then its party time


Congrats. I have a querry about PCC. How do you get that done. 

Bye
Balaji


----------



## Ozaspirant (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi Balaji ,

Please search the form for PCC you will get lot of posts that are already discussed about how to obtain it in INDIA, You have to get this in Regional passport office all you need to do is fill the PCC form and submit it at RPO along with 300 RS as the fee for PCC . If your passport is issued at the same RPO where you are going to submit your PCC form then you will get it in a week otherwise it will take 15 to 45 days as they have to re do your police verifications through local police station .


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Best wishes satpal :clap2:


----------



## sgopi (Jan 15, 2010)

*Congrats*

Congrats satpal, so which city are you heading to?

----------------------------------------------

ACS Applied : 13 June 2009
ACS Approved: 
Approved 2231-79 (net Technologies) : 4th Sept
IELTS: 8th Oct 2009
Visa Application: 
Online 176 Visa application: 23rd Dec 2009
05 Feb-Application processed further 
07 March- CO assigned
15 march - Medicals Finalised
2 April - PCC submitted


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks Balaji 

Thanks Gopi, I will be heading to sydney first and find a job 



sgopi said:


> Congrats satpal, so which city are you heading to?
> 
> ----------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats mate, All the best with the job hunt.


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

avinash said:


> Congrats mate, All the best with the job hunt.


Thanks Avinash  I applied for few jobs online so lets see if i get lucky. So hows your job hunting going on?


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats bro..


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

satpal......congrats to you. ITs a time for joyness to you and family after that long drive to visa.
................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals July 2009
MEDICALS and PCC finalized July 30th 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009


----------



## bbraj (Sep 2, 2008)

satpal123 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Just got call from my agent that I got the Visa Grant :clap2:. More details i will post when I collect my Grant Letter this evening.
> 
> ...



Congrats satpal.....
Bhangra time.....


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

bbraj said:


> Congrats satpal.....
> Bhangra time.....


Thanks Bro..its balle balle time hehe...I have sent my Passport for stamping to UAE Australian Consulate so will recieve it in a week.

Whats your timeline by the way?


----------



## satpal123 (Sep 26, 2009)

I got a Email from the Australian Consulate that my visa has been stamped and is ready for collection from the VFS office. Will go on monday to get it


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

*115 points missing 5 points*

hi there
can u pl help me dear i dont know v much confused , i m running shortof 5 points what will happen it was subclass 175 independent visa paper , got only 25 days to submit my docs, pl help what will happen ,n what cud b done thanx


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

What 5 points that you claimed initially for a total of 120, but did not receievd or given by CO ?
What docs u r supposed to submit?


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Friends
Congrajulations!!! dear and best wishes for new life in Oz


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

hi actually when i applied i had modl points but when i submitted my application n the rule changed so my modl points are lost now, n my ielts are 15 points coz i cudnt get 7 in each , so is it possible to take more time from the case officer n try my ielts again , or any other way pl help me thanx


----------



## kash2182 (Jun 24, 2010)

Points are always counted when you lodge the application it doesnt matter if the points system changes there after. Can you pls give the break up of the points you claimed when you lodge . So ,it will be easy for other people to help you.


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

points were skill 60,age-25, specific employment -10,occupation in demand-20,ielts-15, i was claiming points for modl also, but my agent submitted the application on 18th feb 2010,but the rule changed on 8th feb of which i was not aware, 
i came to know about it later , i tried for ielts again but cudnt score 7 in each otherwise i wud have got sufficient points , 
i was expecting that i wont get my case officer so soon but i was to give a try for ielts once again but now i m running in short of time n points, so can u pl........... tell me what cud b the alternative now
actually its all my agents fault ,so whom to blame now, confused 
ria


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

Three Options:

1. If you know Hindi well, then you can try to get community language points for Hindi from NAATI (5- points)

2. Spouse skills, if your husband has migrations skills and is assessed, then you can claim 5 extra points for that. 

3. State sponsorship will give you 10 points. 

Goood luck. Not sure though if you can arrange any of these in 25 days..


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

the date on your application receipt is the date they consider for the point system applicable in the rules for that date.

You can request for time and you can explain the situation and request time for sitting for IELTS. otherwise , CO finally takes decision on basis of what documents recievd for the point system receievd. Alternatively apply for State Sponsorship and get the same.

(Just for information, to check yourself- There are other 5 points for spouse if married, but if you dont have skills assessment of spouse, then it takes time (around 4 months). if you have NATI language certificate something like that thats fits DIAC rule, Australian education, etc)

Just for information- Once upon a time, the same was my story, I was just not aware of anything (about my application and applicable rules), it was all my agent was doing, my application went in pooled by 115 points for 120 points GSM (Pooled application remains with DIAC for 2 years from date of decision letter). I could have saved my application by changing it to state sponsorship, without paying extra fess and IELTS and documents). Agent did not made me aware of anything like that. By the time I joined expat forum and I realised and thought of State sponsorship (I received the same too), but I couldnt save my pooled application. 

I was also in MODL, but simultaneously applied for state sponsorship, When I received state sponsorship, MODL were removed, then I applied a fresh application for State sponsorship now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

I would say that you should explain your situation to the CO that it was all agent's fault and ask for an extension to give IELTS or obtain NAATI certification. If he does not grant you extension, just go for state sponsorship. You have got two years to get it!!! And since most state sponsorships require IELTS greater than or equal to 7 in all modules, you should start studying hard and try to get a better IELTS result ASAP. Also, you will need to have a valid ACS assessment so if your assessment is about to expired/already expired, get that renewed to. After this, you will be in top shape to apply for state sponsorship as soon as the opportunity arises. Best of luck!!!


----------



## dimple saini (Mar 31, 2010)

*guys need u*

t*hnx parikh, mr india, kash, ausimmi, n others,* so u mean to say that i need to withdraw my application or let it b in pool , for state sponsorship how long does it take n are u aware at the moment which states are giving sponsorship, 
u mean to say that i have to get my acs done again , and then apply a fresh application again, 
n abut naati i never heard about it, how cud it b done , 
one thing u know i applied for 175 independent visa, which was going to take 3 years time, but god knows how it came so early means 1 years time only, but coz of ielts , i m suffering today , 
so shud i again try for 175 after doing my ielts or 176, 
coz the agent told me of 475 visa also , but thats temporary visa, 175 was the best 
are the diac giving visas in short time now, 
will they b bringing down the pool marks in near future,?
guys just clear me yaar, 
one thing u know when i talk to u guys in the forum, i feel as if i have a lot of back up, u know like u r my v close friends n also always there for me, , n dont feel that nothing cud b done
i have a very small heart,n i get depressed but guys thanx for ur time n ur help, hugs to u all, cheers.


----------

